# Colostrum anybody



## Mazen (Mar 19, 2007)

I know I asked this question before, but I didn't get any reply, so here it is again:

Has anybody tried colostrum? I've been reading a lot about it and they say it should help crohn's a lot. check the link below

http://www.neovite.com/benefits/details.asp?id=29


----------



## carolinajak (Mar 19, 2007)

so its basically a mother's breast milk from cows? I haven't heard of this before now, but I am sure it has benefit considering it is designed to by nature. i doubt i can try it, as I am avoiding lactose for now until i figure out for sure whether i am intolerant or not. have you spoke to your GI or other doctor about it?


----------



## Mazen (Mar 20, 2007)

My doctor doesn't believe much in supplements. He only approves scientifically proven approaches. When I told him I'm taking Omega 3 fish oil, he said OK but with not much enthusiasm. That's why I was investigating other people's experiences

I heard that colostrum can be taken by lactose intolerant people so maybe you can check this out. 

The below link is of a person who had crohn's and says colostrum helped him very much

http://www.alienview.net/crohns.html


----------



## ruthymg (Mar 20, 2007)

I've read about bovine colostrum supplements, they're supposed to be  beneficial health supplements.


Ruth


----------



## Brando (Mar 22, 2007)

colostrum is in animal milk for newborns.  it is supposed to help jumpstart growth.  so while it probably will hlep i'm not sure what the long term effects would be.  i've heard all sorts of reviews on colostrum and it's really hit or miss honestly.

as for lactose, it can take up to 2 weeks for all of it to pass out of your digestive tract.  also, foods like bread and even butter have small amounts of lactose.  i would suggest possibly drinking some lactaid milk or take a lactase supplement to get it out quicker.  lactose is hidden in alot of foods and if you are severly intolerant you wont ever get it out of your system completely without some help.


----------



## Brando (Mar 23, 2007)

i actually have some pure colostrum as a supplement i bought about a year ago and decided to give it a try after reading your post again.  it seems to have gotten me over the hill i have been trying to get to the top of for a while.  a combination of probiotics, lactase, vit. b complex, calcium/zinc/vit.d supplement, and bland diet had me almost into full remition but there was always that little bit of inflammation that was sit there and linger.  after taking the colostrum yesterday it has gnoe down to no inflammation that i can tell and no pain at all when palpating the right lower quadrant of my stomach.  

I will continue the colostrum for a few days and let you know the results.  I will then stop taking it if it continues to stay uninflammed to see if inflammation returns.


----------



## Mazen (Mar 26, 2007)

Great new Brando. Hope everything stays well and keep us updated. If it works, I'll give it a shot, as I too still have some inflammation that doesn't want to subside....


----------



## tinglebell (Mar 26, 2007)

I have just returned from the health food store. Spent a small fortune, but I'm going to give this colostrum a shot, along with flaxseed, fish oil, l.glutamine and red wine, lol. Along with a better diet, hopefully will settle things down. I will let you know.


----------



## Brando (Mar 27, 2007)

lactase and a probiotic seem to help me tremedously as well.  lactase is fairly inexpensive from walmart if i remember right.


----------



## pb4 (Mar 31, 2007)

Colostrum was one of the very first natural treatments I tried and I used up a whole bottle which was a 2 month supply and it did nothing at all for me, then I went on to try the bee propolis and that's where I started my great success...what works for some doesn't work for all, always try one thing at a time to see what works and what doesn't and if you find something that works stick with it...usually it ends up being a combination of a few things that most find a benefit from.


----------



## Mazen (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Brando. What's the update with the colostrum? have you stopped taking it and saw any difference?


----------



## Brando (Apr 24, 2007)

it seems to sooth me if it ever gets really cramped up.  it does seem to help fairly well.


----------



## Brando (May 9, 2007)

just recently started taking bee propolis and noticed that it helps a pretty good bit as well.  i dont get cramps nearly as often or as bad when i do.


----------



## megawatt (May 22, 2007)

Mazen, I read that same thread on Alienview.net some 2 .5 years ago and have been in contact with the author of that article. He's given me a lot of good advice.. My wife has had Crohn's for 3.5 years, she had a really terrible time with it, was put on Pred, then Infliximab, then they tried 6MP and Azathioprine. The last 2 she was really sick on, with headaches and convulsions. The prednisolone gave her severe joint pain in her legs so much that she was confined to a wheelchair for over 18 months. The medication was worse than the disease. However, she has been taking Colostrum, Primal Defense, Omega 3/6 supplements, L Glutamine, B12, Vit E and D3 now for 2 years and has not had any symptoms in that time. She also cut out dairy products and has reduced her sugar intake. She's been off all prescribed meds for nearly 2 years -  At the risk of getting healthier, I'd really recommend trying it. I even take it myself, if I'm feeling run down, but make sure you get a good one (I think most of the Colostrum that comes from New Zealand is pretty good) and one that's in capsule form. Good luck


----------



## Mazen (May 24, 2007)

Hi megawatt. Glad to hear such good news about your wife. I think it's a testimony that natural stuff can be very helpful for us with Crohn's. I'll try to get some colostrum asap and try it.


----------



## TiredofCrohns (Jun 9, 2007)

*sees the words "milk"....exits thread*


----------



## Mazen (Jun 13, 2007)

I just bought a bottle of Colostrum from Symbiotics and plan to try it soon.

http://www.symbiotics.com/

A question to all of you who tried it: did you stop your meds when you started taking it, or you took along with meds? I'm currently on Pentasa and Imuran and in some kind of remission (only minor abdominal discomfort). Also how many caplets did you take daily. The one I bought says 2 caplets twice daily on an empty stomach. So should I start slow, or immediately start with the stated dose?

As for the milk issue: Colostrum can come as lactose free, so may be it can be handled by people who cannot consume milk


----------



## D Bergy (Jun 13, 2007)

It is interesting that most of what Megawatt's wife takes are also very good antioxidents.  

It seems that antioxidents may be important to the treatment of this disease.  Green Tea is a good antioxident also.  It does not seem to aggravate my stomach the way coffee did.  

I also notice that antioxidents are mentioned in the treatment of other diseases of a similar nature. 

Just some observations. 

D Bergy


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Jun 13, 2007)

To answer Mazen's question . . . (did you stop your meds when you started taking it, or you took along with meds?) 

You shouldn't stop your traditional medication.  These alternatives are in addition.  Now IF you improve significantly and your Dr. approves, you can try cutting down the dose.  And over time, IF that still keeps you stable, THEN you can work out of the meds.  However, there are certain meds like the immune suppressants that you can't stop and start back up if you need it later.  So, you shouldn't mess with those without Dr. supervision.

In essence, all these are in addition or can help you reduce the dose or SOME meds may be stopped over time.


----------



## Mazen (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Cara. I thought this only applies to Remicade, but does it also apply to Imuran? You cannot stop it and get back on it?

D Bergy:Antioxidants should prove very important for CD. A recent Canadian study showed that people with CD had lots of oxidative stress and need extra antioxidants.

http://www.yourhealthbase.com/database/a118c.htm

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0887/is_12_23/ai_n8591088

Here is a link to some studies on Colostrum:

http://heartspring.net/colostrum_supplements.html

I still haven't tried it yet, just waiting a little bit...


----------



## Mazen (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been taking Colostrum now for about 5 days. And I have to say I feel better; I had a mini flare (lower right abdominal pain, nausea, and general sick feeling). Now I'm feeling much better, about 80%, and have more energy. The only problem is I have lots of gas. Did this happen to any of you who tried Colostrum?

I have a bottle that lasts for 15 days, When it finishes I'll see what happens, and will update you with any results.


----------



## Mazen (Jul 3, 2007)

An update: Today I'm not feeling very good. Very tired, mild nause and general bad feeling. So now I don't know if the Colostrum is doing anything much !!! But the gas is less!!! Weird...

I just got my propolis; I will start to take it today. Wish me luck....


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone taking this stuff? I just got a bottle. I know it's an old thread..


----------



## 8belles (Feb 24, 2012)

I've taken Colostrum and had wonderful success with it. I stopped taking it though because I read that it could have a connection to cancer.  Now my inflammation is back though and I'm torn about taking it again because it worked so well for me.  If anyone has any info that doesn't come from a place that sells colostrum, I would love to know about it.  God bless!


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I have a bottle and should start taking it. I was drinking raw milk with colustrum but my dairy stopped providing it after the FEDS temporarily shut them down over a bogus e coli scare. 
Anyways, were you taking any prescription meds at the same time? How long did you take colustrum and how long did it take to see results. I'm wondering if the colustrum helpede to have normal bowel movements again last year.


----------



## 8belles (Feb 25, 2012)

*Colostrum...*

I don't know if I'm responding correctly here or if this answer will appear twice, but, my journey with colostrum was a positive one and it made me feel much better almost immediately.  However, I am on a new quest to find out whether I should restart it due to a cancer connection.  Below is my story:

Hi!  Thanks for the welcome!  My journey with IBD began in 1994.  I was very pregnant at the time and began to have rectal bleeding.  My doctor was, in hindsight, very lame and he told me that I was pregnant so I should expect weird things.  He then gave me a tube of salve (!?).  I just figured that I would be out of the woods soon and that all of the problems would go away so I didn't argue or pursue the situation.  However, the whole situation became very intense.  Our baby had been in a breech position and due to the same lax attitude on behalf of my doctor, our daughter died during labor.  It is a very long and disgusting story that I won't elaborate on here, but suffice to say that it changed how I viewed life permanently.  

After this tragic experience, I continued to be ill and it was recommended that I be scoped.  I was and it was determined that I had ulcerative colitis and that I should not get pregnant again.  I can only say that I went from one bad doctor to another at this time.  I left this practice and found an older doctor who was known from our church and he calmed me down quite a bit and after looking at my medical records determined that my disease was not too severe.  It involved only the large intestine and rectal area and he felt that my life would be pretty normal.  

After his advice, I began to heal from both traumas.  I then began the journey to try to get pregnant again.  It did not come easily this time.  

In 1998, I became severely ill again.  However, this time it was my stomach that was afflicted.  The illness began on Christmas day and I remember this because there had been so much stress and I was so intensely worn out.  It hit like I had been shot in the stomach.  I couldn't even stand up.  I became nauseous and vomited for a week, almost without letup.  There was no sleep or rest, just constant vomiting.  During this time, there were trips to the emergency room and doctors and we would think we would be o.k. and get home and the process would begin again.  I finally wound up in the hospital for 9 days.

Mysteriously and miraculously, the illness cleared up.  The gastroenterologist that I had at that time was unclear as to what caused this bout.  I was supposed to have bile ducts cleared at one point, but when they went in to take care of this, the bile ducts that on a scan had appeared blocked, were clear.  I truly attribute this to God.  There was no other explanation.

I went home and again began the process of healing.  During it, I became pregnant again.  Wonder of wonders and miracle of miracles!!!  However, during the pregnancy, I became deathly ill with vomiting again.  Many hospitalizations occurred.  It was of concern that I would lose our child.  But finally the day came and she was born.

Now the real journey began and probably this is the part that would be of most interest to others with IBD.  First of all, due to the nature of my illness -- not much of the colon involved; acute stomach involvement; relatively healthy periods between illnesses; and lack of understanding as to what was causing such stomach distress -- I was not under constant doctors care.  I didn't stick with medications, I didn't need to do so.  I didn't need to see doctors because I was usually well.  

But after the pregnancy, all that fell apart.  I was so sick.  I couldn't even care for our child.  I would be sort of o.k. for a day or two and then in the middle of something -- dinner, church, shopping -- I would feel suddenly weak and begin vomiting and then vomiting blood.  The stomach was always my weakest point.  I was scoped again at this point, and it was found that everything was ulcerated - stomach and intestines.  I could not survive this way.  I was on many medicines -- Previcid, Sulcralfate, Azulfadine -- nothing was helping.  After a year, I began to search for alternative answers.  

I saw a nutritionalist and a holistic doctor.  Their plan combined with the doctor's plan began my path to health.  

I continued my medicines, but also began to take supplements.  Two of the most important were colostrum and glutamine.  I can't say enough about how much better I felt after taking these two.  The pain in my stomach would be immediately relieved.  Gastrosooth was another product that helped my stomach to heal.  We also limited my diet.  I did my best to stick to a "cave man" diet -- very basic foods  like simply cooked meats and vegetables, gentle fruits like pears, no grain, no dairy.  

I began to heal and I have remained healthy and pretty much symptom free for 12 years.  I say pretty much because there are things I can't eat -- night shade foods always cause me problems.  If I am run down, my stomach can still get a little weak.  If I get the stomach flu, it's a little serious for me.  

What are the most important things I've learned -- and I want to say these things because if I could, I would send out a lightening bolt flare to anyone who is sick like I was so that they could know the following and be spared even a moment of suffering:

1.   Ask questions and do your own research.

2.  Know that if you are in the middle of something that dehydrates you, you will not be able to feel better until you are rehydrated.  It is so important NOT to be dehydrated!

3.  If you are given directives to follow that are overwhelming to you, do the best you can.  The "cave man" diet that I was given was worrisome to me for a number of reasons -- it was so restrictive and I had such a hard time wanting any food at all (there were times when I didn't know how I would ever eat again), that if I thought I could eat a small cheese sandwich, I did, even though dairy and grain were not so great for me.  This ideology came from my nutritionist and he was wonderful.  I think some people are intimidated by some things in life, not just this, and they are afraid to even take a small step or begin anywhere.  Just do the very best you can.  It is better than doing nothing at all.  (P.S.  I don't know where else to put this info, but Rice waffles are excellent!!)

4.  Stay away from food products that have an ingredient list that looks like a foreign language.  If it's fake or processed FORGET IT!!!!  

5.  Eat living foods -- raw fruits and vegetables. They are full of living enzymes that we need for life.  "Dead foods" cannot be the main menu items. (By the way, this goes for house pets, too!)

6.  Probiotics are very important!

7.  Know that your digestive mucosal lining has been compromised.  Learn about this and all of the roads that will open about understanding your body and your "gut", as they say.

8.  Don't be discouraged.  You are still you after a bad doctor appointment or a bad day.  By that I mean that you can still think and make decisions and move forward.  

9.  Trust God!


My new status is a recent colonoscopy that shows inflammation.  I don't feel sick, but the doctor believes that I should begin taking medicine.  I will talk to my holistic doctor and try to compare notes between this current colonoscopy and the last.  I am wondering about restarting colostrum -- I see some info out there about it causing cells to grow, including cancer cells.  It's interesting to me that my last colonoscopy showed many polyps that had to be removed and a section that looked suspicious but was benign. During that time period, I took colostrum daily.  Last year, I stopped.  Now this scoping showed only one polyp, no suspicious areas, but inflammation.  Could it be that indeed the colostrum healed the inflammation, but it caused cells to grow that developed into polyps? I don't know. It's so upsetting, because colostrum did work for me, but what if in the future it could cause cancer?  It's another journey I am about to begin and I would be happy to share any info I find with those in this forum!  God bless everyone!


----------



## 8belles (Feb 25, 2012)

*Two more things...*

I forgot two more very important things:

1. I truly believe food allergies play a big role in IBD. In my story, I mentioned that my diet was limited. But I want to say that this was only for a while. It remains to be seen for each individual whether lifetime diet will be limited, or if this will last only for a while until the body has a chance to rest. In my case, with a few exceptions, today I can eat anything. There was a time when I couldn't. Be patient and take baby steps. 

2. There is a prep out there called LO SO prep by E-Z-EM Inc.. I just took it and it really isn't too bad, but my doctor's office did not offer it. I had to make some calls about it and then we were able to get a prescription and pick it up at a local pharmacy. It consists of 8 pills and one 8 oz cup of fluid that is not horrible. It is fizzy and citrus like. The pills are NOT the pills that have been found to do kidney damage. 
I don't fear this test so much now that I have found and taken this prep. The test itself is really no problem under normal circumstances.

God bless!


----------



## BreakingCrohns (Jul 3, 2014)

I often feel bloated at nigh and am occasionally woken from stomach discomfort. I have found that taking colostrum just before bed eliminates these symptoms and actually makes my stomach feel good like if you were to do deep breaths from your diaphragm for a period of time. 

The simple fact on this one is that it cant hurt to try. I'm sure it won't help everyone but it's simple and cheap to try. For best results take on an empty stomach.


----------



## Lady Organic (Aug 4, 2015)

anyone still taking COLOSTRUM or BEE PROPOLIS and still doing well?
please update in your status and lenght of treatment and improved condition!

this UC patient claims colostrum has healed him completly: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bpcsisuOYM


----------

